# too much?



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't figure if I've done too much PP to this one. Taken in The Golden Hour, so I really wanted to highlight the golden regflections. But is it overdone? c/c appreciated!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Not that I can tell at first blush. Of course the acid test is to post an unprocessed "before" shot.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

No not at all...MP3.......
Golds, reds, chromes, I love em all..
ALthough just a hair more contrast in the face wouldnt hurt none....IMO

WONDERFUL TONES AND PIC


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Great capture. Only thing that bugs me is that I can't see it's eye... something that a Beamer would cure!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I think it is just right. You have been looking at it too much. I know that happens to me sometimes, I get less objective after a couple of hours. Nice job by the way!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks guys  I'm gonna try adding some more contrast  I wonder if I could pick up the eye then.

my husband said he's posting another one I took on the same day in the Friday photo thread. I don't know where that thread is though 

here it is untouched:








http://www.smugmug.com/photos/134724313-M.jpg


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

chicapesca said:


> I think it is just right. You have been looking at it too much. I know that happens to me sometimes, I get less objective after a couple of hours. Nice job by the way!


yep, lol! It happens all the time! 

Thanks


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It looks like you have done it a lot of good, but it does not look artificial.

A shadow/highlight adjustment (maybe localized) would potentially bring out more detail in the face, but you do not want it washed out either.

The Friday Pics thread is up the Board on TTMB.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats your husbands screen name UP THERE?


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the shadow adjustment  I forgot about that one. there are so many things to remember  Thanks for the link  

DWF, his handle is killahookset


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

KILLAHOOKSET with the BABYS EYES going back and forth.....OMG that AVATAR is the bomb


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

my3peas said:


> Thanks for the tip on the shadow adjustment  I forgot about that one. there are so many things to remember  Thanks for the link
> 
> DWF, his handle is killahookset


I think he owes you a greenie because I am pretty sure I threw him one based on your excellent pictures!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Dances With Fish said:


> KILLAHOOKSET with the BABYS EYES going back and forth.....OMG that AVATAR is the bomb


OMGosh, I hate that avatar! lol, freaks me out 



Charles Helm said:


> I think he owes you a greenie because I am pretty sure I threw him one based on your excellent pictures!


I'll be sure to tell him that  lol


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I like the shot, both before and after PP. I'd imagine someone with your skills could add an eye where an eye ought to be. Rich

p.s. How are you feeling?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

would desaturating the black on the duck help bring out the eye? i recall bringing out shadows in detail on a tree using a tutorial for inverting and desaturating (i think i've got those terms right).


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Rich, Feeling better! But now the kids have it  

Hmmm, Koru, do you mean slightly desaturating it, or completely? I could surely add an eye  But I think I might do some adjustments with layers and erase him back in.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i just double checked... it was a tutorial on how to make a contrast mask.

thread by pocketfisherman


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Koru  off to try it out


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It looks like you can use the magic wand to select just the head and do some shadow-highlight adjustment there. I'd really have to have the original file to see if you can get the eye to pop out (as it were) without ruining any other effects.

I am confident that you can do all of that and more.

Regardless, the picture is about the time of day and the mood the light creates on the water, not the facial expression of a duck, and will work as it is.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I like him eyeless. Maybe he was blinking or winking Very nice shots, both the original and the PP'd.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Of course I had to try. I overlayed a little more golden colors to your edited photo and lightly added an eye. You may have to magnify the image to see the eye,


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Love Grayfish version but I played and there is still some green in the head so adjusted somewhat and got some of the green and also made an eye. Grayfishes version looks more natural colors, but like a little green in the head of duck also. Here is just another version.


----------

